# Xanax and GERD



## 22923 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have recently been diagnosed with GERD that is caused by stress. Today I got prescribed Xanax for panic attacks. Will the Xanax make my GERD symptoms worse, or will it help the GERD symptoms since they seem to be brought on by anxiety?


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi farb,I have taken xanax occasionally and don't have a problem, but I also follow a reduced carb diet (I wrote a book on it) for treating reflux. If I was not on this diet, I can't say for sure if it would exacerbate reflulx.Dr. Norm


----------

